# UK car import guide: Comprehensive



## Creditlimit

I recently brought in a car from the UK and found the following overview a great help. It is a good read for anyone thinking of bringing in a car or jeep in the near future. 


Guide for Importing Cars from the UK
All new cars sold in Ireland will have Vehicle registration Tax (VRT) included in the price. All cars imported into Ireland are also subject to VRT which will have to be paid to the Irish Revenue Commissioners. 

Although you will have to pay vehicle registration tax (VRT) on a UK car import, the real saving is made when importing a second hand model as you will be paying VRT on the OMSP (Open Market Selling Price) which will be greatly reduced. The OMSP is the price the vehicle is currently worth in Ireland at the time of import.. 
The following is a guide for anyone interested in importing a car from the UK into Ireland. By following this guide you will make sure that: 
You get a better exchange rate on your car purchase making your car import considerably cheaper 
You make sure that you car is in good condition 
You complete all of the necessary paperwork for the tax office in time. 
You have all the information necessary to get your car on the road as soon as possible
How much will I save by using Currency.ie to pay for my UK car import? The saving we make is on the import price, before the VRT is estimated: 
2% for transfers under €10,000; 
1.5% for transfers form €10,001 to €20,000; 
1% for transfers over €20,000.
Click here and see a number of models we have paid for for clients, what they have saved by importing and what we saved them on the payment in addition to this. Why Import a car from the UK? Cheaper
Even after VRT is taken into account you can still expect to save 5-25% off the price of your imported car compared to buying the equivalent model on the Irish marketplace. 

Higher spec
Asides from price you also tend to get a higher specification model when importing from Northern Ireland or the UK. 

Service histories
Service histories are usually very good. 

Better Condition
This is down to better roads, more motorway and a keener interest in car maintenance. The Used car market in the UK expect cars to be in immaculate condition with a perfect service history. 

How can I make sure that the car has no problems? History
There are a number of ways you can research a cars history online to look out for: 
outstanding finance due on the car 
previous damage 
stolen vehicles 
clocked mileage 
vehicle identity
My Car check is the cheapest service for this: www.mycarcheck.com 

Current condition
It is advisable to also have a vehicle inspection. It will cost a few hundred euro but will save you buying a faulty vehicle. This check may cost approximately £100 however it is well worth the investment. 

What is the cheapest way to buy sterling to pay for the UK car import?Many people neglect the importance that commissions and exchange rates have on the cost of their car import and simply get a sterling draft from their bank branch. If you do this you are 100% guaranteed to lose a few hundred euro. 

Call our vehicle payments team on one of the following numbers and we will guarantee to save you money. 

Ireland: +353 1 635 3700
UK: +44 207 659 9185
Australia: +61 2 9037 2735
USA: +1 8 667 993 864
New Zealand: +64 9 366 0877 

How do I bring the car back? 
Get it delivered;
There are trucks travelling between the UK and Ireland regularly offering delivery services. 

Collect it yourself;
You will need to travel to the UK by ferry and returning by ferry. Unless the car is near the coast, it is probably easier to book a cheap flight with a low fairs airline to the airport closest to the cars location and book the ferry home. You may also need to consider booking a nights accommodation to split the journey or if flight times don't suit. It's also worth asking the seller to collect you at the airport as many sellers would be more than willing to do this.
When do I pay my VRT on a UK car import? VRT - Vehicle Registration Tax must be paid by the end of the next day, following its arrival in Ireland. 

What if the car has been modified and the specification is not on the revenues database? Your local revenue office will need to send the details of your car to Revenue in Rosslare for a ruling on the OMSP and applicable VRT for a car if there is no previous record of a car of that spec being imported. Legally you will have to declare that the engine size is bigger when you are registering/taxing it in the state. 

How is VRT calculated? For cars imported or sold in ireland before July 1 2008 VRT is calculated based on engine size: 
On cars from 0 to 1400cc, VRT is charged at 22.5% of the OMSP 
On cars between 1401cc and 1900cc, VRT is charged at 25% of the OMSP 
On cars greater than 1900cc VRT is charged at 30%.
VRT charged on commercial vehicles is just €50. *If you are importing a car from Japan you will also have to pay VAT. 

On cars imported into Ireland or sold in Ireland on or after July 1 2008 VRT will be calculated based on CO2 emissions
Click here to select your car model to see what percentage VRT you will have to pay on a car imported on or after this date. 

How do I pay the VRT?You will need to pay this in your local VRO (vehicle registration office). Click here to find your local vehicle registration office: www.revenue.ie/index.htm?/cont_main.htm 

This can be done by filling out a VRT4 form which can be downloaded here: VRT4 download. 

Once you bring your vehicle to the VRO the team there will inspect your vehicle to calculate the exact VRT payable. 

What else will I need to provide the VRO? 
V5 form or the registered keepers form/log book. The seller (private or garage) has to provide you with this. Do not buy a car without this.
If the seller is serious about selling they can get this replaced and provide you with it pre purchase. 
Proof of identity 
A personal cheque or a bank draft for the amount of tax assessed. They will generally only accept a cheque or bank draft. The cheque should be made out to the revenue commissioners.
What do I receive once I have paid my VRT? 
A receipt for the VRT paid showing the registration number assigned to your car. 
A Form RF 100 for use when you are applying for road tax. 
Registration plates showing the assigned registration number must be displayed on your car within 3 days of the date of registration (a leaflet showing the correct legal format of the registration plates to be used is available at any VRO). You can apply for registration plates on www.reg-plates-ireland.com. There is also a number plate shop beside the VRT office in Dublin city.
If I have been living in the UK and am bringing a vehicle back to Ireland am I exempt from paying VRT? Yes, once you have been living in the UK and have bought and owned the car for at least 6 months while living in the UK. 

I have been living in the UK for the past 6 months or more. Want do I need to prove that I have been living in the UK for at least 6 months? The vehicle registration office is very particular about making sure that you have substantial evidence to show that you have indeed been living in the UK and are not simply trying to trick the system in avoiding VRT. The following would be required as evidence: 
Vehicle Registration Certificate / Export Certificate 
Evidence of vehicle’s insurance cover abroad for previous 6 months 
Current Drivers Licence 
Invoice relating to the purchase of the vehicle 
Sailing ticket or other relevant document 
Evidence of the sale of property abroad 
Evidence of a property rental / tenancy agreement abroad 
Evidence of payment of taxes abroad (P45, P60, poll tax etc.) 
Evidence of day-to-day living abroad (e.g. household bills, medical records, work contracts etc.)
Out of interest how much motor tax will I pay annually on my vehicle?You pay road tax on a vehicle no matter whether you are importing a car yourself or buying it in Ireland. The amount of motor tax you pay is currently based on engine size. For new cars registered from 1 July 2008, motor tax charges will be determined on the basis of seven CO2 bands. Charges will range from €100 a year for the greenest cars to €2,000 for cars with the highest emissions ratings. 

Cars registered before 1 January 2008 will continue to pay motor tax on the basis of engine size. New cars registered between 1 January 2008 and 30 June 2008 will have the choice weather to tax their vehicle based on engine size or CO2 emissions. You simply choose whichever is cheapest. There is a lot of confusion over this matter however this is the official word from the motor tax office as of 24th April 2008. 

Old system
The following are the old tax bands that applied based on engine size: www.whatcar.ie/roadtaxcalculator.php
The following are the new tax bands that will apply after June 30th 2008: 

New System
Band A, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of under 120 grams per kilometre - motor tax rate of €100.

Band B, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 121 and 140 grams per kilometre - motor tax rate of €150.

Band C, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 141 and 155 grams per kilometre - motor tax rate of €290. 

Band D, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 156 and 170 grams per kilometre - motor tax rate of €430.

Band E, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 171 and 190 grams per kilometre - motor tax rate of €600. 

Band F, which corresponds to CO2 emissions of between 191 and 225 grams per kilometre - motor tax rate of €1,000.

Band G, the top band - motor tax rate of €2,000, reflecting CO2 emissions of over 225 grams per kilometre. 

How should I insure my new car?Most Irish companies will cover you for a period limited to approximately 30 days on UK plates until you have changed the plates over and got your new Irish plates. Ask your insurance company to transfer your policy to the new car. They will only issue a temporary cover for a non-Irish reg that lasts for 1 month. 

If you have any other questions that we can help you with regarding importing a car from the UK please email ukcarimport@transfermate.com


----------



## hopalong

does it matter how much milage is on the imported car,eg 10 miles or 5000 miles,or new  or 2 months old,


----------



## mathepac

hopalong said:


> does it matter how much milage is on the imported car,eg 10 miles or 5000 miles,or new  or 2 months old,


Yes - as highlighted here many times before. Use the search facility.


----------



## mathepac

Creditlimit - do you have any affiliation or association with the private / commercial  organisations with links highlighted above?


----------



## Creditlimit

Hi Mathepac, I have no affiliation to this company. I recently brought in a car from the UK as I've done on a number of occasions in the past few years and I found this information of particular interest that I thought would be of interest to others.


----------



## FifiB

Hi all, 
Sorry to hijack this thread....we had planned to travel to UK on Tues next to buy our new Qashqai...all happy with price and spec.
However a huge problem has arisen, the dealer had said car would have UK plates and 1 years road tax....I was transferring my insurance to the car, so we would be fully legal on road in UK....we had planned a weeks holiday in UK including alot of driving around.
Dealer calls today and said that car cannot be taxed as logbook will be sent to Southern Ireland,(and I think will not have plates) we cannot now have our holiday in UK..Could we even drive to Holyhead without being pulled over and the car impounded?
Does anyone know what we can do to both buy the car and be able to drive safely and legally for the week.

I am praying somebody can help me...have been onto DVLA and Police,  but cannot see how we can do this at all......
Looking like we will just have to cancel the whole thing at the moment.
Any advice more than welcome.....


----------



## mathepac

FifiB said:


> ...
> Dealer calls today and said that car cannot be taxed as logbook will be sent to Southern Ireland,(and I think will not have plates) we cannot now have our holiday in UK..Could we even drive to Holyhead without being pulled over and the car impounded? ...


AFAIK all new retail car sales in the UK include one year's road tax, a tank of fuel and plates as standard.

Did you suggest anything to the dealer (like "I will give you an Irish  VAT number registration  and as the car is a company purchase  and an export order, don't charge me UK VAT, I'll settle up with Customs in Ireland", for example) that would promt him to do something out of the ordinary?

Who in "Southern Ireland" did he send the V5C (log book) document to, was it Customs in Rosslare or Jackie Healy-Rea?

If you attempt to drive the car in the UK with no plates and / or no road fund licence paid, you risk confiscation of the vehicle and prosecution.

I can't see how to get around this, other than to get an explanation from the dealer as to why he acted as he did and have him rectify the situation.


----------



## FifiB

Hi Mathepac, 
thanks for your response. The car is for personal export and we have not given VAT no as we do not have one.  We had been informed by the dealer in question and others who we enquired with, that we had to pay irish VAT and fill out a form when buying in UK to exempt us from VAT there. Is this not the correct procedure?
The dealer is saying that if he taxes and plates the car the dealership will be first reg owner and we would be second registered owner and then would not have any VAT exemption in UK and of course the Irish gov will want their share when we get home.
At the end of my tether now, we had not even considered buying until my hubby got rear ended by truck and car written off.  Any further advice greatly appreciated...........
Regards, 
FifiB


----------



## z101

Firstly dont drive in UK without road tax. I recently bought a 2 year old volvo in UK. The dealership told me car was not taxed and gave me a letter to that effect. I drove car from Milton Keynes to Holyhead and was pulled in in north wales. Luckily the cop was sound when I showed him car was insured, that I had just bought it and that I was taking it home etc. He told me if he called it in he would be ordered by DVLC to impound it. 

Secondly - You can buy a new car in UK unplated and you dont pay the VAT in UK in this case, but you will have to pay the VAT in Ireland which is 3.5% higher. In this case you have to transport the car across as it illegal everywhere to drive a car unplated. What is the problem with them been put down as an owner with you second?? Do you really think this will make any difference to it's resale value??


----------



## mathepac

FifiB said:


> ... . Is this not the correct procedure?...


It depends. Did you tell the dealer you wanted to use the car in the UK?

If he gives you the car with no plates and no road tax, you will have to pay someone to bring it home on a car-transpoter


FifiB said:


> ... We had been informed by the dealer in question and others who we enquired with, that we had to pay irish VAT and fill out a form when buying in UK to exempt us from VAT there. ...


You will have to pay Irish VAT *and* VRT here whether the car has been registered in the UK or not because of the age / mileage rule.


FifiB said:


> ... The dealer is saying that if he taxes and plates the car the dealership will be first reg owner and we would be second registered owner and then would not have any VAT exemption in UK and of course the Irish gov will want their share when we get home. ...


That is simply untrue. The same as here, dealers don't get registered as owners on new (or second-hand) cars, unless they register them as demo cars.

Irrespective, you will pay Irsh VAT *and* VRT once you import it, no matter whose details appear on the V5C due to the age of the car.



Ceatharlach said:


> Secondly - You can buy a new car in UK unplated and you dont pay the VAT in UK in this case, but you will have to pay the VAT in Ireland which is 3.5% higher. ...


VAT *and* VRT are payable.


----------



## FifiB

thanks for all the input guys....
we have no prob with them being down as owners of car.....
however they say that we will then have to pay UK vat and of course the Irish vat here.....
am now trying to get a seconhand one again...hopefully that might work better.
cheers, 
FifiB


----------



## ang1170

One of the delights of the VRT system (not!) is that there's almost no incentive to go abroad to import a new (or less than 6 month old car), due to the way it is framed. 

As has been frequently pointed out, it is an anti-competitive, anti-consumer and anti-free trade tax.

You can, however, make big savings on bringing in a 2nd hand car, though with the 2nd hand market here in freefall, this may have changed.


----------



## z101

I assumed the poster would know VRT is payable on ALL cars registered here....

Just a suggestion If the car is over 6 month old you will not be liable for VAT here. If the model has reduced road tax under new laws I would suggest a late 59 reg as it is generally seen as an 07 car in UK but it may have been reged in jan/feb 08 allowing you to avail of new tax and get an 07 price. Bargain very hard as car market in uk is very soft. Double check exact reg date though as they may say january but it could be December, as it make no difference there but a big difference here. I came across this twice while looking at cars. Car may need to have over 6000KM to be vat exempt as I am not sure if just the 6 month criteria needs to be filled. Someone else or other threads will have this info.


----------



## ccraig

You will need to satisfy both 6 months and 6000km criteria


----------



## Mahons

Having just brought in a 57 reg (January 08) . The car definitely needs to be 6 months old and have more then 6k km on the clock.


----------



## con28

can some one please tell me what documentation if any is need to prove that the car was purchased after 6 months, will the v5 form suffice
thanks


----------



## Mahons

I wasn't asked to prove that I had purchased the car after 6 months. The car just had to be 6 months old. 

In saying that I had the original invoice from the garage that stated the purchase date in case they did ask me. I also kept my receipt for the boat to prove when I brought the car in to the counrty. Again I wasn't asked for this.


----------



## con28

cheers for that 
another question did you pay vat in the uk on the car


----------



## moongate

Mahons said:


> Having just brought in a 57 reg (January 08) . The car definitely needs to be 6 months old and have more then 6k km on the clock.


 Hi Mahons
Did revenue fine comb your car to make sure it had the 6000 km on it when you bought it and did they ask for a receipt to  prove you hadn't bought it a day or two before it was six months old
Moongate


----------



## StoneyBurke

Looking for some advice here - Im wanting to import an 08 car from the UK.  Just over 4K miles on it and its from a main dealer. 

Its the car I want, style spec etc. so am not interested in going over, test driving and returning another day to purchase etc. 

Would i be stupid to place a deposit on it via credit card over the phone, and agree a price.  Cant see the point in getting a RAC inspection done on a 4 month old car.  I would then get a draft and fly over and collect it on the same day.

Advice greatly apprecitated.


----------



## z101

Read my posts above - I made the deal and paid them and agreed with dealership that if I was not happy in any way when I seen and tested car They would return money to currency.ie
Currency.ie told me that lots of people do it this way.
However make sure you have a HPI done just to make sure theres no money owed etc. You can request the garage have this for you.


----------



## moongate

Not stupid at all to put deposit on car. You won't need an RAC .The dealer will give you a guarantee that it is clear/has no money owing etc. And it will be guaranteed. Go for it.


----------



## moongate

Go for it. The dealer will guarantee that the car is ok and that there is no money owing on the car so you don't need a RAC.





StoneyBurke said:


> Looking for some advice here - Im wanting to import an 08 car from the UK. Just over 4K miles on it and its from a main dealer.
> 
> Its the car I want, style spec etc. so am not interested in going over, test driving and returning another day to purchase etc.
> 
> Would i be stupid to place a deposit on it via credit card over the phone, and agree a price. Cant see the point in getting a RAC inspection done on a 4 month old car. I would then get a draft and fly over and collect it on the same day.
> 
> Advice greatly apprecitated.


----------



## StoneyBurke

Can anyone give the inside story on the car warranty.

I have read in numerous places that the warranty is valid in Ireland.  However, god forbid anything covered by warranty does go wrong, can I just drive to a main dealer in Ireland and they will sort it for me.

Has anyone any experience of doing this.


----------



## ccraig

Stoney
Like anything it depends on the manuf. policy but Toyota for example have a pan european warranty up to 3 years or 100,000 kms,


----------



## jimmyoc

With regard to StoneyBurkes question above, cars that are out of manafacturers warranty and only have the sellers 12 month guarantee (assuming you get this in the UK) does anyone have expierence of this?
Looking at the drop in value of cars in the UK it is probably best value to go for a 1 or 2 year old car which should still be under warranty. 
In particular i am interested in bringing in a Ford Focus TDCI.

I am new to this site and am impressed by the amount of useful info I have found already. keep up the good work


----------



## D1983

If its out of manufacturers warranty you won't be covered in Ireland,you can use this to get further discount if buying from a dealer of course.


----------



## z101

Just brought in a 2 year old volvo from a dealership. I went through this with the warranty and was assured by Volvo warranty's that the warranty was valid here. However if I have a problem I have to go to a dealership here, they have have to register the problem with them, then upon fixing the problem I have to pay and be reimburst through volvo UK. It has something to do with volvo payment proceedures. The main thing is the 1 year warranty is valid here. 
I suspect this may be different from make to make. However Ford and Volvo are from the same stable. 
Call a dealer in the UK and ask for number to warranty division.


----------



## Pique318

D1983 said:


> If its out of manufacturers warranty you won't be covered in Ireland,you can use this to get further discount if buying from a dealer of course.



If it's out of warranty, you won't be covered in any country !?


----------



## mooney76

I just want to double check. When importing a 2 litre jeep rav4 2005 from Northern ireland, I figured the motor tax remains the same based on the fact that it is pre July.

Is this the case i.e based on engine size.
I spoke to someone the other day who seemed to think that it would be 2k pa motor tax because it was a jeep


----------



## Bannockburn

If your buying a new car within the EU, the price comparison website published by the EU is useful. 

Prices listed are pre-tax and post tax and are published yearly. 

See
http://ec.europa.eu/comm/competition/sectors/motor_vehicles/prices/report.html 

Hardcopy is available from EU information centres.

To be taken into account is that dealers outside of Ireland are more willing to share their profit. Discounts of up to 8-10 % are common. 

Manufacturers under EU law must supply RHD if requested in any of the states of the EU.


----------



## D1983

Pique318 said:


> If it's out of warranty, you won't be covered in any country !?



Are you asking me or telling me?


----------



## goose2011

hi guys.
im a little ignorant when it comes to importing cars from the uk to ireland..what are the things i need to have sorted out.im hoping to buy a car from the uk soon and i want to make sure i have everything right when doing so..

for example do the uk number plates need to be on the car when getting onto the boat.this is kind of obvious i know..
also what kind of documentation do i need to have when getting onto the boat ..

with regards to tax and insurance.can i just transfer my existing insurance onto a uk vehicle..and does the vehicle have to be taxed if im just driving it to the boat to import it.
if there is anything else i need to know i woud be greatful if you could let me know.
kind regards mark..


----------



## Leo

Yes, leave the UK plates on the car until it is registered here and you have the new Irish plates.

The ferry ports just check your ferry ticket/ID, they don't check car details.

Contact your insurance company in advance and let them know you'll be transferring your insurance. They'll need to UK reg number and time the transfer is to take place.


----------



## dereko1969

If the police detect an untaxed vehicle on the road over there they can and do impound it so you should make sure the vehicle is taxed.

I think most vehicles there for sale will be taxed as it's much more difficult there to state the vehicle is off the road, even for test drives it will need to be taxed so you should be okay in that respect, but I wouldn't take any chances.


----------



## goose2011

thanks a mill leo and dereko1969..the cars in the uk are a much better spec than here in ireland..and the calculations ive made i seem to have saved alot of cash by doing so..ye have been most helpful.


----------



## Leo

No problem, best of luck with it. I did the same a number of years back. The car I bought wasn't taxed, but the garage I bought it from gave me a letter to give to the police if I was stopped on the way to the ferry, with the garage phone number so the police could confirm the story. If you have that and you're on the way to a ferry you have a valid ticket for, they are likely (but not guarateed) to let you on your way.


----------



## Sadim

I'm currently looking at going over to the UK in August to buy a 2 - 3 year old car, possibly a BMW 3 series (it seems to be the most fuel efficient car out there and I do a lot of commuting to work, 35 miles each way daily).

I have a UK bank account still from my time living in Scotland 18 years ago. So, the question.... What is the easiest and cheapest way to pay in Stg ?


----------



## CharlieR

*Vrt*

I have bought a car in uk as work their and will be looking to take to Ireland next June to transfer to irish reg.

I go to Ireland 4 days per month but my wife lives there and it is cheaper for her to insure the car in Ireland as it can be driven in the uk with no restrictions.

Would this affect the vrt exemption even though I am living and working in the uk or should I insure it in uk?

Cheers 


Charlie


----------



## Leo

CharlieR said:


> it is cheaper for her to insure the car in Ireland as it can be driven in the uk with no restrictions.



Are they happy to insure a UK registered car? Are you coming clean and telling them the normal address the car is located at is in the UK?

I know RSA policies reduce cover while driving outside Ireland, I'm sure others do likewise, and may limit the number of days coverage outside Ireland. Also, RSA policies state that the insured and all named drivers must be resident in Ireland. So you'll need to check out the terms and assumptions of the quote here.


----------



## CharlieR

Was going to tell them it will be in uk for6 months and they insured my wife's car with uk plates when she brought it over 3.5yrs ago for 6 months. They seem to be the only company that do it?

Allianz have unlimited use in gb but need notifying if it goes to mainland Europe. My wife is resident but I am not.


----------



## ang1170

I think you're trying to have your cake and eat it with this one. You can't really have it both ways:

Revenue will want to see plenty of evidence that it is a genuine permanent change of residence from abroad to avail of the VRT exemption. 

At the same time, you are trying to put an Irish address on the insurance certificate (you can get a UK car insured here, but only from an Irish address). This surely contradicts your attempt to show a true change of residence.

If it were me, I'd focus on ensuring you meet all the change of residence rules (e.g. you have to own the car for six months before the move etc.), and base insurance on the UK until after the move. The saving on VRT is almost certainly far more than any difference in insurance costs (as an aside, are these not generally lower in the UK? they certainly used to be).


----------



## CharlieR

Allianz who insure my wife's car in Ireland have no time restrictions on cars use in uk it's only mainland Europe where they have a limit. I insured her car with my NCB to keep it running.

They also insured her car for 6 months when she moved over 3.5 yrs ago with uk plates. All the others give you 2weeks.

I am going to tell them but need to know does it affect the importing vrt free process


----------



## izzie71

Hi. New to this so not sure if I anyone here knows the answer. We lent my sister and husband in Ireland one of our cars as they were going through difficult times and needed a car. So we took it over there, it is uk registered and taxed and they have had ity for about 5 months. last night, they called us and said revenue people had been and impounded car. Basically they interviewed my brother in law and said he needed to have registered the car. However he is not the owner of the car and the car is only there temporarily. They wanted him to pay 2000 euros and then took the car. What to do now???? We own the car and they even explained how it was only lent to them until they were back on their feet. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieR

My main reason for asking is my ncb is being used on our car to stop it from running out and my wife has her ncb free at the moment.

What I will have to do is transfer the insurance to my wife to free up mine and take it back to the uk for me to use.

Thanks anyway.

Charlie


----------



## familyguy

Coupe of questions:

Once I go over, pay for the car and bring it back, how long do I have before it must be registered in my name?

Is it possible and legal to bring a car in privately and sell it on to a third party? - in the case where I have purchased the car and paid the VRT.


----------



## Leo

familyguy said:


> Coupe of questions:
> 
> Once I go over, pay for the car and bring it back, how long do I have before it must be registered in my name?
> 
> Is it possible and legal to bring a car in privately and sell it on to a third party? - in the case where I have purchased the car and paid the VRT.



Answers are all in the Revenue FAQ.

You have 30 days from the date of entry.

Once registered and VRT paid, you can sell it on to anyone at any time in the same manner you would a second hand car you bought in the state.


----------



## Dinny

Revenue often ask to show UK insurance as proof that you were in the UK. 

Why don't you use your ncb in the UK and take it back with you to Ireland when you move back. I have used a northern in the south and also a southern NCB in the North


----------



## Dinny

You will have to speak to the revenue guy who lifted the car. They can some times be reasonable if it is genuine. 

I had a car impounded one time and had to pay the penalty and the VRT to have the car released to me. The can do a deal on the fine

I think you may need to engage a solicitor for this one, there are notes regarding this on the form they would have given to your BIL


----------

